# Happy Halloween



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

I call it 
Mecanicus


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

nice work!! I cant believe thats holding together haha.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty impressive. Did you pin it or something. Looks good. k:


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

It's carved in, just not all the way through.
I use a drop light with a 40 watt bulb to light it. A candle looks cool, but doesn't do it justice.
glad you all like it. And thanx


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Servitor Pumpkin! Awesome!


----------

